

Ask HN: Any startups hiring in the UK - uk_worker

I got my Tier 1 UK work visa (3 years work permit) just this week. I plan to look for work anywhere in the UK. Are there any startups in UK doing interesting work and hiring? Perhaps a site where startup jobs are listed? My previous experience is in Java, Erlang, Ruby, C++ and C#.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
For what it's worth (which I freely admit might be nothing):

I'm not currently hiring, but I'm always on the lookout for someone coming
from any of the fora I read regularly. I figure anyone that participates on
one of them will be worth looking at, and possibly making an exception for.

However, your id was created specifially to make this posting, you have no
history, no comments, no submissions, and no contact details in your profile.
That's turned me off.

You may regard that as unfair and unreasonable, and perhaps its an indication
that you wouldn't want to work for me anyway, but it's been my instant
reaction, and I thought I'd tell you, rather than closing the tab and moving
on. Others might feel the same, and you might profit from knowing that.

------
csbartus
<http://twitter.com/RailsJobs> is specialized on UK Ruby and Rails jobs,
pretty actibve every day.

